# Windows 10.....



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Anyone trying it? I just finished doing the free upgrade on this laptop from windows 7. I haven't been using it long but so far, for me, it sucks. I'll give it a try but I might just go back to win7.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I upgraded last week, I'm liking it. It runs smoothly and I don't find it all that different from Windows 8.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

It took a while just to figure out how to turn the laptop off. Is there a way to make it more like win 7 or better yet xp? Never used 8. I don't know anyone who has. At work we use 7.....where the wife works they use xp, vista and 7. That's 60+ computers.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

To shut down windows, just press Start and then click on Power.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm gonna wait. Windows 7 works fine, just like XP did. I will need a reason to upgrade to 10. 

My daughter has a touch screen with 8, now 8.1. I wanted to punch 8 in the face - took forever to find out how to power off. 8.1 may have slowed the hordes from storming the gate but I still had to do a search to find Notepad.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> I'm gonna wait. Windows 7 works fine, just like XP did. I will need a reason to upgrade to 10.
> 
> My daughter has a touch screen with 8, now 8.1. I wanted to punch 8 in the face - took forever to find out how to power off. 8.1 may have slowed the hordes from storming the gate but I still had to do a search to find Notepad.


Apparently, WIN 10 is supposed to remove, or allow the user to remove, all that stuff about Win 8 that you, (and many many others) did not like. I have no experience with either 8 or 10. I am simply repeating what I heard the other day.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I reserved my copy but I'm leaning towards leaving well enough alone until the dust settles a bit. You might want to read through some of this. The security issues alone are enough to give me pause, but the future fees for services will definitely stop me, at least for awhile.

http://www.thegearpage.net/board/index.php?threads/windows-10.1602659/


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm staying on 7.1 for the moment and for as long as Protools isn't officially supported.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

zurn said:


> To shut down windows, just press Start and then click on Power.


 usually the only thing that works for me is pulling the power cable out of the wall outlet.


----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

I downloaded the 3GB of Win 10 and burned it to DVD. Laptop has been 8.1 recently never liked it. I installed a full, no upgrade version of W10 and am fine with it. Closer to 7 than 8.*

I did an upgrade install on the desktop... not quite as smooth. I was having on and off raid IRQ crashes - 4 x 1 TB disks stripped and mirrored. I notice that W10 is till downloading upgrades for itself but was fore-warned about that. The crashes are slowing down, hopefully the downloads are near over for now. It may have been because I set my Linux Mint DVD beside the W10 one  as a just-in-case measure.

The only thing I lost is the use of my sound card - drivers from Creative promised in October - but the onboard sound is pretty decent anyway.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Two things:
1) I have Windows 7 and my computer has the upgrade to Windows 10 icon. I read/heard good things so I tried to upgrade. It told me I needed to buy a new computer because my current computer is not compatible with Windows 10. Annoying that it keeps trying to entice me to use my free upgrade to Windows 10 when my computer can't even run windows 10. At least give me a way to easily remove the icon and stop the suggestion.

2) My wife's computer is another story. She had Windows 8 for a few weeks. What a horrible OS. Incredibly slow and a major resource hog. She upgraded to Windows 10 and it is great once you get past the initial learning curve. Also, much more efficient than Windows 8.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have Windows 10! I really haven't used all the features but I will get back to you! Very quick, that much I will say!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Being that I have and use more than one laptop I figured what the hell. This is a Vista laptop....a Toshiba Satellite Pro A300....that was upgraded to 7 before I bought it and another one from my wife's work. In going through everything so far, a lot of what came with win 10 I will never use like the phone companion and some sort of cloud storage. Who the hell is cortana? And a lot of what comes up is 'merican. I don't care what time it is and what the weather is like in washington d.c.. 
So far about 2/3s of the programs I use are not compatible. Even the no name mouse I used with 7 won't work with 10. 
I just spent the last 20 minutes looking for things and I figure that by tomorrow morning this laptop will probably be back to 7.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

I have Vista on my desktop and 8.1 on the laptop. After all of the bugs and crashes that came along with the update from 7 to 8 then 8.1 I'll have to pass, this thing just got to the point where it's not too contrary now.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Electraglide said:


> Being that I have and use more than one laptop I figured what the hell. This is a Vista laptop....a Toshiba Satellite Pro A300....that was upgraded to 7 before I bought it and another one from my wife's work. In going through everything so far, a lot of what came with win 10 I will never use like the phone companion and some sort of cloud storage. Who the hell is cortana? And a lot of what comes up is 'merican. I don't care what time it is and what the weather is like in washington d.c..
> So far about 2/3s of the programs I use are not compatible. Even the no name mouse I used with 7 won't work with 10.
> I just spent the last 20 minutes looking for things and I figure that by tomorrow morning this laptop will probably be back to 7.


Now this is very helpful, thank you.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Electraglide said:


> Being that I have and use more than one laptop I figured what the hell. This is a Vista laptop....a Toshiba Satellite Pro A300....that was upgraded to 7 before I bought it and another one from my wife's work. In going through everything so far, a lot of what came with win 10 I will never use like the phone companion and some sort of cloud storage. Who the hell is cortana? And a lot of what comes up is 'merican. I don't care what time it is and what the weather is like in washington d.c..
> So far about 2/3s of the programs I use are not compatible. Even the no name mouse I used with 7 won't work with 10.
> I just spent the last 20 minutes looking for things and I figure that by tomorrow morning this laptop will probably be back to 7.


I just asked my son who or what is Cortana and he said it's like Siri for the IPhone but apparently it doesn't work in Canada!!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Lola said:


> I just asked my son who or what is Cortana and he said it's like Siri for the IPhone but apparently it doesn't work in Canada!!


Who or what is siri? That being said my laptop is restoring back to 7....I hope. I went looking for a vid of the grand daughters. The movie player thing wouldn't or couldn't play it. I went online and followed the instructions. Worst comes to worst I'll pull the hard drive, find the files I want and do a complete reinstall of 7.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

IMO Windows 10 is really Windows 8.2 thats why its free. I like it so far, they have improved the UI over windows 8.1 and it seem a tad faster.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

This showed up on my computer earlier today:



I'd advise everybody considering upgrading to Windows 10 to backup your system which is what I'll be doing. Also, to those of you who don't like sharing things with Microsoft, please read this article:

http://windows.wonderhowto.com/inspiration/everything-you-need-disable-windows-10-0163552/


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Kenmac said:


> This showed up on my computer earlier today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's where it started after I reserved it. And they lied when they said you could start the installation when you want. In the set up I figured out how to customize things, bottom left of the window, and cancelled all the buttons including all the share ones. Didn't help much. Now to try and figure out how to remove the upgrade from this laptop. I open windows update and that's the window I get.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm still using 7 here and feel no pressure to change.


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

For those who do not want to wait in queue to get their Win 10 download you can use this tool and install it immediately http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10ISO


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Stonehead said:


> For those who do not want to wait in queue to get their Win 10 download you can use this tool and install it immediately http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10ISO


From my experience and from what I've read on line....taken with a grain of salt....I'd say if you want win 10, buy a win 10 machine or at least a full win 10 os disc. There seems to be too much wrong with the "free" version, especially for those of us here in Canada. My recommendations? Don't do it. If you decide to and only have 1 computer or laptop, clone the HDD before starting the download.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

I upgraded mine from the downloadable ISO and my computer has'nt blown up yet  

Everything is running fine, although I do have recent hardware. I build the computer ealier this year.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

zurn said:


> I upgraded mine from the downloadable ISO and my computer has'nt blown up yet
> 
> Everything is running fine, although I do have recent hardware. I build the computer ealier this year.


Maybe the downloadable ISO is different than the upgrade. Could be that new software and hardware help. Here's a link to some of the potential problems. https://www.google.ca/search?q=wind...oTCNml3pTMnMcCFUoXPgodoAIDkg&biw=1280&bih=705 I know the wireless mouse that wouldn't work with 10 works with 7. So does my video editing software and music editing and downloading software. It seems that the videos, pictures and soundtracks that wouldn't work with 10 are back and working with 7. The wife is going to check with the tec where she works tomorrow to see if there is anyway to remove the win 10 upgrade default from these laptops.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Being a trailing edge of technology guy, I'll stay with Windows 7 until they will no longer support it, or more likely, get a new machine with 10 preloaded.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I just finished installing the free Win10 upgrade on my 4 year old HP G62 Notebook and although it took awhile to download and set it up (24 hours). I'm pretty sure my slow internet connection from Xplornet was a big reason why it took so long. I pay for 5MB but the download speed on the Xplornet tower in my area drops to less than 1MB during the day and evening. It will improve during the day when the kids go back to school. So far Windows 10 looks pretty good and I'll be keeping it. I even changed to their Edge browser from Google (hey, I can change but it was a struggle). I did however, backup important files and reset the computer back to the original state it was in when I first bought it before the download and install. At one point when checking to make sure it was still working, I noticed it had installed 204 updates. I used the link in post 22 to download and install the program. Here's hoping you have good luck either installing or uninstalling the program.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Windows 10 wants me
Lord I can't go back there
Windows 10 wants me
Lord I can't go back there
I wish I had a back button


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

To be on the safe side I did a backup of Windows 7 last night. It took 5 hours (I have a 1.5 TB hard drive) and once that was finished I upgraded. That took roughly 3 hours. I've done a few tweaks and I have to say that so far I like Windows 10. The only issue I had was with my printer/scanner. For some reason Windows 10 wouldn't recognize it so I'm going to try unplugging then replugging it in and if that doesn't work I'll go to the manufacturers website to see if they have updated drivers. To be honest though, I rarely use my printer these days so it doesn't bother me that much. I was testing a few programs and everything's working fine. I'm also replying here using the new Microsoft Edge browser which is eventually going to be the replacement for Internet Explorer. It seems pretty fast and solid so far.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

For the ones that want to wait before they upgrade, pat yourself on the back, very smart move..I upgraded and used it about a week or so, got fed up with the little things that are annoying, like putting a dvd in and it not auto loading, going to settings and setting it to auto load but it still doesn't work, trying to find device manager and uninstall programs, In win 7 its all there so easy...

So i went back to win 7... now that i am back, i have issues with programs not working, windows live mail is working but i cant, delete any message, so un-installed it and re-installed it only to have the same issue. 
My wire-less printer stopped working, un-installed software and re-installed still wont work, even if i hook it direct to computer, probably more issues i have not come across..
Windows said when you revert back to your original windows, you may have problems... they were right..

So you guys sitting on the fence.... if its not broke, why fix it... right.. too late for me...Windows 10 like win 8 to get the full benefit of the program, it would be better to have touch screen..


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I liked Win 98. Still using XP. No hurry to change. Although I'm starting to run into software that demands something more recent.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Rick31797 said:


> For the ones that want to wait before they upgrade, pat yourself on the back, very smart move..I upgraded and used it about a week or so, got fed up with the little things that are annoying, like putting a dvd in and it not auto loading, going to settings and setting it to auto load but it still doesn't work, trying to find device manager and uninstall programs, In win 7 its all there so easy...
> 
> So i went back to win 7... now that i am back, i have issues with programs not working, windows live mail is working but i cant, delete any message, so un-installed it and re-installed it only to have the same issue.
> My wire-less printer stopped working, un-installed software and re-installed still wont work, even if i hook it direct to computer, probably more issues i have not come across..
> ...


Aside from a few little things like having to re-install my wireless mouse I've had no problems reverting back to win 7. (That I have found yet.).


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Upgraded tonight from the update notice. Took about 50 minutes for the upgrade to complete. So far everything seems to work fine. Opened all of my apps. All peripherals work. Seems faster than 8.1


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

GWN! said:


> Upgraded tonight from the update notice. Took about 50 minutes for the upgrade to complete. So far everything seems to work fine. Opened all of my apps. All peripherals work. Seems faster than 8.1


Windows 10 hasn't given me a problem yet. It's lightening fast compared to Windows 7! There's a bit of change and as human beings we don't usually like change!


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I upgraded tonight from windows 7. No problems so far, but then my computer usage is very simple.


----------



## epis (Feb 25, 2012)

Me too, I had a recent problem within windows 7, web cam stopped working, after trying out all software and hardware options, I decided to go with upgrade.
My cam is working now , only problem I got after upgrade was not working touchpad scroll, google helped me to find right driver .
So far I like it.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

OMG I hate computers, technology, IT departments! My computer crashed 3 fucking times at work! I wanted to quit! I literally sat at my desk with stupid IT support for 3 fucking hours! Just a way too stressful. Pls shoot me now!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

epis said:


> Me too, I had a recent problem within windows 7, web cam stopped working, after trying out all software and hardware options, I decided to go with upgrade.
> My cam is working now , only problem I got after upgrade was not working touchpad scroll, google helped me to find right driver .
> So far I like it.


Yeah I had a problem at first with Windows 10 not recognizing my printer but earlier today before I started up the computer I unplugged the printers USB connection, waited until Windows started up then plugged it in and it immediately recognized my printer. At first I thought I'd have to go to the manufacturers website and download new drivers but everything's fine now.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

*Upgraded to Windows 10*

DIdnt we have a thread a while back about the free upgrade to Windows 10? I seem to remember posting to it but now I cant find it.

Anyway, I finally used the free upgrade to go from (the crap) Windows 8.0 to Windows 10. It's well worth it. They've fixed a lot of the annoying "tile" crap from Windows 8 and its now back to the familiar Windows desktop, They also returned the start menu. All of usual applications also seem to work without any issues.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

*Re: Upgraded to Windows 10*

Please keep us informed. I can upgrade for free but I am worried about the change from some of the information I have read about the new platform.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Here's the older Windows 10 thread. I downloaded and installed Windows 10 on an older PC running Win 7 and it worked fine. I didn't have the key or any other information and was able to upgrade using the link on post 22. I like it and will be keeping it. It will let you go back to Windows 7 for 30 days after the Win 10 install.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I went from Window 8.1 to 10 a total screw up. I ended up with Yahoo loading untold amounts of junk that disrupted the computer for days as I tracked down the culprits, eliminating over 100 non windows crap installed by Yahoo, Yahoo now dead on my computer. The windows 10 is much slower than Windows 8.1. Time to buy the real 10 from Microsoft and do a format and install from new disc.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Is anyone successfully running Protools 10 on Windows 10?


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

A-ha! Couldnt find this thread so I started this thread today. I was able to successfully upload from 8.0 10. Its a big improvement.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/showthread.php?73667-Upgraded-to-Windows-10


----------



## qrwteyrutiyoup (Sep 10, 2015)

amagras said:


> Is anyone successfully running Protools 10 on Windows 10?


From a quick search [1], it seems people are running Protools 12 without issues, although I couldn't find much info on version 10.

Hadn't heard of it until now -- hopefully my search pointed me to the software you meant --, but it seems interesting. Added to my list of programs to test eventually. 

[1] http://duc.avid.com/showthread.php?t=368366


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Upgraded to Windows 10*



bagpipe said:


> DIdnt we have a thread a while back about the free upgrade to Windows 10? I seem to remember posting to it but now I cant find it.
> 
> Anyway, I finally used the free upgrade to go from (the crap) Windows 8.0 to Windows 10. It's well worth it. They've fixed a lot of the annoying "tile" crap from Windows 8 and its now back to the familiar Windows desktop, They also returned the start menu. All of usual applications also seem to work without any issues.


Does all your hardware and software work? That's one of the problems I had, Printers, scanners etc. that would work with XP, Vista and 7 were not compatible with with the 10 upgrade I did and some of the software I used wouldn't work also. Maybe things have changed since I did the upgrade on the 6th of Aug.. I'll wait until it's been on the market for a while.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

qrwteyrutiyoup said:


> From a quick search [1], it seems people are running Protools 12 without issues, although I couldn't find much info on version 10.
> 
> Hadn't heard of it until now -- hopefully my search pointed me to the software you meant --, but it seems interesting. Added to my list of programs to test eventually.
> 
> [1] http://duc.avid.com/showthread.php?t=368366


Hey thanks, since I'm on a beta testers pool for some plugs developers I have to keep running both (32 & 64) versions of PT. Avid stated that PT12.x isn't supported in Windows 10 yet and that they are done with PT10 but since my computer keeps offering me to update I keep asking because maybe, and just maybe, Windows 10 offers some real improvement...


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Upgraded to Windows 10*



Electraglide said:


> Does all your hardware and software work? That's one of the problems I had, Printers, scanners etc. that would work with XP, Vista and 7 were not compatible with with the 10 upgrade I did and some of the software I used wouldn't work also. Maybe things have changed since I did the upgrade on the 6th of Aug.. I'll wait until it's been on the market for a while.


I guess I'm lucky in that I don't have a scanner or printer attached to my laptop. I should have specified that in my original post. However all of my software apps worked successfully after the upgrade.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Upgraded to Windows 10*



bagpipe said:


> I guess I'm lucky in that I don't have a scanner or printer attached to my laptop. I should have specified that in my original post. However all of my software apps worked successfully after the upgrade.


There's the rub. For what I have I need more than one OS. Same with the software I use. Which means I need more than one laptop and computer.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

*Re: Upgraded to Windows 10*



Electraglide said:


> There's the rub. For what I have I need more than one OS. Same with the software I use. Which means I need more than one laptop and computer.


I installed Windows 10 on my older desktop PC (8 year old) and a 3 year old notebook that were both running Windows 7. I also have an android tablet. All are connected to my network and the Sync features of Win 10 and a feature called "One Drive" ties them all together. I can print to my printer from any of them using my network printer.

I did have a problem using my older E-MU DAW but I've since got it working again on Windows 10. Mind you, I've spent a lot of time figuring things out. Being retired helps with that.

Were all here to help if you decide to give it another try.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Upgraded to Windows 10*



Guitar101 said:


> I installed Windows 10 on my older desktop PC (8 year old) and a 3 year old notebook that were both running Windows 7. I also have an android tablet. All are connected to my network and the Sync features of Win 10 and a feature called "One Drive" ties them all together. I can print to my printer from any of them using my network printer.
> 
> I did have a problem using my older E-MU DAW but I've since got it working again on Windows 10. Mind you, I've spent a lot of time figuring things out. Being retired helps with that.
> 
> Were all here to help if you decide to give it another try.


I wish I could retire but it doesn't pay enough. Part of the problem could be my home network. At the moment there are 3 desktops (if you include the iMac), two tablets (more depending on how many grand daughters are here), 2 PS3s, a mac laptop and 5 or 6 laptops. There can be 4 or 5 scanners and the same amount of printers going at the same time. Depending what I'm doing I could be running an old Raven printer with fan fold paper on a win 98 laptop. Toss in 3 tvs. Most are wireless, some are hardwired. About 2/3 of the software I use doesn't work with win7 so I doubt if it would work with 10. 
I tried 10 on this laptop and it didn't work. I'll wait a bit then maybe get a win10 laptop.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow, I know small companies with a smaller Network than you have. Now I don't feel so bad trying to juggle my 3 PC's, WD Live and my Roku 3.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Guitar101 said:


> Wow, I know small companies with a smaller Network than you have. Now I don't feel so bad trying to juggle my 3 PC's, WD Live and my Roku 3.


There is more. Partly generated by how things work, why things work and if they don't work.....getting them working and keeping them working.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, I decided to download Windows 10 on my personal computer. It seems fine and very similar to Windows 7 with Windows 8.1 added. The only thing I don't like is the "Search the web and Windows" box on the taskbar as it downsizes the taskbar too much.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Just installed on an HP desktop with 8mb ram, Intel i5 processor, 7200rpm 1TB hdd, ATI 1gb video. So far so good.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Eight MEG sticks? Where the heck did you even _find_ those? (Ah, but I kid the robotic people from the future)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Okay, ...(sigh) 2x4gb 1333hz. i5 2390T 2.7 ghz. 



mhammer said:


> Eight MEG sticks? Where the heck did you even _find_ those? (Ah, but I kid the robotic people from the future)


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Robert1950 said:


> Okay, ...(sigh) 2x4mb 1333hz. i5 2390T 2.7 ghz.


8 mb or 8 gig. I do have some Edo Ram.....8 mb, 16mb and 32 mb if you want to upgrade. Also have 2 laptops with 8 mb ram running Win 95 and 98. I believe one has a 500 mb Hdd. For Xmas we got two laptops from where the wife works with Win 10 Pro upgrade installed. The tech smoothed things out and removed a some of the problem things. The girls seem to have no problem with them.....I'm sticking with Win 7 and other earlier OSs.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggghhhhhhh 2x4 *GB* 1333ghz


----------

